# Sailing in Clearwater/Tampa Bay Fl.



## timangiel

My wife and I are going to be visiting the Clearwater/Tampa Bay area of Florida in early March. My wife would really like to go sailing while we are there (actually so would I). We are only going to be there for a few days and are only looking for a day sail. Are there any places in that area that rent smaller sailboats or Cats in that area?


----------



## timangiel

*found one*

I friend of mine found this for me: Clearwater Community Sailing Center
which is pretty much exactly what I was looking for, so I thought I would post it in case someone else is interested. If anyone knows of anymore places in the area, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## billsull

I was in the Clearwater area on vacation about a year ago and looking for a way to go sailing for a day with the family. I also considered the Clearwater Community Sailing Center, but when I thought about it further, I figured that I'd have a better time than the rest of the family - small boat, Captain Bligh for a skipper, etc. ;^).

I ended up signing up for a half day sail on a Jeanneau 34 through Windsong Charters. We had a great captain that took us out to a nearby island for snorkeling and beachcombing - I highly recommend them! I'm a "Sailnet newbie" so I can't post links, but you can find them easily with a search engine.

I still want to try out CCSC, but that will have to wait for the next "business trip" to Florida! Good luck!


----------



## PilotAlso

Hey another Windsong Charters customer.

My family and I have taken two of their charters. Both half days. They are very inexpensive and a blast to boot.

We sailed the Jeanneau and a Catalina 30. The captains were perfect both sails. Great guys who knew how to be on the boat without being intrusive yet offer good conversation when appropriate.

We're heading down again next week and plan to get our Florida sailing fix while visiting out daughter who works at Sea World in the Shamu show.


----------



## BlueWaterMD

I am planning on hauling the boat out sometime in March to do some work. Send me a PM before you get down here. It my boat is still in the water, I would be more than happy to take you out for an afternoon.


----------



## Yamsailor

You can go out on Kathleen D sailing charters. they are based out of Clearwater during the winter months. It is not a bareboat but the Captain will let you sail the boat as much as you want.

Website: www.kathleend.net Kathleen D Sailing Catamaran - Kathleen D Home Page


----------



## timangiel

BlueWaterMD said:


> I am planning on hauling the boat out sometime in March to do some work. Send me a PM before you get down here. It my boat is still in the water, I would be more than happy to take you out for an afternoon.


That's a very kind offer, thank you.


----------



## ccollins0601

Yam,
Just got back from a week in Venice with my in-laws. We went out on the Kathleen D Saturday for a sunset cruise. Great boat and great location, not much wind when we went out but everyone had a blast. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Yamsailor

ccollins0601:

Glad I could help and that you had a great time! You probably already know this but I'll tell you anyway. 

The Kathleen D is based out of Sandy Hook, NJ during the summer. 

She runs cruises and ASA courses there as well.


----------



## PhilCarlson

I too had a great experience with Windsong Charters. I highly recommend them.

They sail out of New Port Richie, just a short way North of Clearwater.


----------



## okieflyer

billsull said:


> I was in the Clearwater area on vacation about a year ago and looking for a way to go sailing for a day with the family. I also considered the Clearwater Community Sailing Center, but when I thought about it further, I figured that I'd have a better time than the rest of the family - small boat, Captain Bligh for a skipper, etc. ;^).
> 
> I ended up signing up for a half day sail on a Jeanneau 34 through Windsong Charters. We had a great captain that took us out to a nearby island for snorkeling and beachcombing - I highly recommend them! I'm a "Sailnet newbie" so I can't post links, but you can find them easily with a search engine.
> 
> I still want to try out CCSC, but that will have to wait for the next "business trip" to Florida! Good luck!


I've sailed with CCSC. Wife and I rented O'Day 22 (I think) for a half-day. Equipment a little tired but not too expensive. Played "tag" with a group (pod?) of dolphins that live in the bay. Wife really enjoyed it. One of the best sailing experiences we've had.


----------



## tankersteve

We took lessons thru SailingFlorida.com. Very nice organization, in a great area. Not Tampa, but still on the bay. They have daysail rates too. May be a bit more than what the OP may have been thinking.

Tankersteve


----------



## j40.3

hello Blue Water or any else out there. I´m from uruguay and will be in clearwater area dcember 2017 for hoidays. Love to share some wind if any one is up too. I have experiense.

Thanks 
Hugo


----------

